# love



## neli

Hi!

Please tell me how do you say _love_ in your language. Can you tell me how can I proounce this word. Thanks.


----------



## susanb

What do you need exactly? Do you need the noun, the verb? In my language it changes and it may in others


----------



## übermönch

En russe:
the noun: любовь [Lü´bov'] [Lew-bov']
the verb: любить [Lü´bit'] [Lew-beet']

Ukrainian:
the noun: любов, Кохання [Lü´bouw, Kóxan'nja] [lew-bow, kokhannya]
the verb: кохати [Kóxaty] [kokhahti]

German:
the noun: Liebe [lìbe][lee-be]
the verb: lieben [lìben][lee-ben]


----------



## !netko!

In Croatian :

noun: *ljubav*  =  *ly* (or more precisely, Spanish *ll*) - *oo* as in ''cool'' -  *buv*(rhymes with ''love'')

verb: *voljeti  =   voh - lye *(or more precisely, Spanish *lle)  - tee *


----------



## Mutichou

*In French:*
love: amour
to love: aimer

*In Spanish:*
love: amor
to love: querer, amar (I don't know the difference...)

*In Italian:*
love: amore
to love: amare


----------



## DrWatson

*Finnish:
*Verb: rakastaa /rakasta:/
Noun: rakkaus /rak:aus/
*
Swedish:
*Verb: älska /elska/
Noun: kärlek /tʃærle:k/ 

Someone who knows Swedish better, please correct the pronounciation if they're wrong. I'm only familiar with the Finland-Swedish pronounciation.


----------



## avalon2004

*In Modern Greek:*

Noun:* Η αγάπη*- I aghápi / *Ο έρωτας*- O érotas
Verb: *Αγαπάω*- Aghapáo = _I_ _love_ / *Ερωτεύομαι- *Erotévome =_ I fall in love

_*In Portuguese:*

Noun: *O amor*
Verb: *Amar* or *querer *(the latter means "to want" but used to mean "love" sometimes)


----------



## neli

Thanks for all answers.
Neli


----------



## Outsider

avalon2004 said:


> *In Portuguese:*
> 
> Noun: *O amor*


You don't have to include the article. 



avalon2004 said:


> Verb: *Amar* or *querer *(the latter means "to want" but used to mean "love" sometimes)


"Gostar" is used much more often than "querer". See this thread.


----------



## kanojo_

In Slovene: Ljubezen.

Note: I have just found out you're from Slovenia .. hehe


----------



## Whodunit

Latin:

noun: *amor* [a'mɔr]
verb: *amare* [a'maːrə]


----------



## ronanpoirier

Hungarian:

The verb: Szeretni (sz = s)
The noun: Szerelem (sz = s)

I think the other letters would be pronounced as a Slovenian person would.


----------



## Nunty

Hebrew:

The noun: אהבה (ahava)
The infinitive verb: לאהוב (le'ehov)


----------



## LeMakiyo

In Chinese, it's : 爱 (ai4) similar to English pronunciation of "eye". (It's the same word for both noun & verb.)


----------



## susanb

Catalan
Verb: estimar
Noun: amor


----------



## robbie_SWE

Romanian has many words for the word "love". 

*Iubire* (youbeeré), *dragoste* (dràgosté), *amor* (àmór), *patim**ă* (pàtimá). 
 
But only few words to express the verb "to love". 
 
*a iubi* (à youbee), *a pl**ăcea* (à plácea), *a dori* (à doree), *a se dr**ăgosti* (à sé drágostee). 
 
"A plăcea" actually means to like somebody, "a dori" means to want somebody so much that it hurts and "a se drăgosti" means to fall in love with somebody. 
 
à = like the French "à Paris" 
á = like the English "a dog"
 
Hope it helped! 
 
 robbie


----------



## Marga H

Polish:
noun: miłość [miwo + soft  sh and soft cz ]
verb : kochać [ko h like horse a + soft cz]


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

 noun:ljubav (љубав)
  verb: voleti (волети)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

In IrishGaelic: *grá* (pronounced as spelt, only *á *is a full *a*, closer to *o*)


----------



## panjabigator

Perhaps this thread will interest you.

Anyway, in Panjabi, Hindi and Urdu, there are a TON of words.

pyaar, sneh, mohabbat, ishq, 

I can't think of more at the moment, and each word has a slightly different meaning.  I will update and define more later!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Obviously, these nations engage into the above-mentioned activity in many different forms and with greater enthusiasm!!

 I have just remembered the Welsh word for it: *"cariad"* Doesn`t that remind you of anything?


----------



## Aleco

*Norwegian, bokmål:* kjærlighet (fem./masc.)
*Norwegian, nynorsk: *kjærleik (fem.)
*Lakota:* canhinyan
*Hawaiian:* aloha


----------



## Claire Steiner

In English,as you know, the "o" in "love" is a schwa, but when the verb is emphasized, the "o" can take on the sound of subnasal "a".


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:*
*love: *aşk, sevi
*to love:* aşık olmak, sevmek


----------



## Heba

In Arabic:
noun: حب (hob)
verb: يحب (yoheb)

There are several synonems for the word love in Arabic. Here is an interesting thread about them:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=127304


----------



## duckie

Danish:
verb - elske
noun - kærlighed


----------



## spakh

Chazzwozzer said:


> *Turkish:*
> *love: *aşk, sevi
> *to love:* aşık olmak, sevmek


 

Unfortunately 'sevi' is not as common as 'aşk' and not many people know the word.


----------



## Aleco

*Niuean:*
Love = *fakaalofa noa
*To love = *fakaalofa, ofa, ofania
*


----------



## karuna

panjabigator said:


> Perhaps this thread will interest you.
> 
> Anyway, in Panjabi, Hindi and Urdu, there are a TON of words.
> 
> pyaar, sneh, mohabbat, ishq,
> 
> I can't think of more at the moment, and each word has a slightly different meaning.  I will update and define more later!



It is so true. I don't know Hindi but in Sanskrit I can name by heart at least a dozen words without looking: _bhakti, prema, sneha, rāga, rati, bhāva, vātsalya, dāsya, mādhurya, shānti, kāma, karuna. _Of course, they are not interchangable and most of them are very specific. But it is not that these words are invented solely for devotional purposes. All of them have originated from purely mundane dealings between humans.


----------



## zaigucis

Latvian:

love: mīlestība
to love: mīlēt


----------



## gigi1

avalon2004 said:


> *In Modern Greek:*
> 
> Noun:* Η αγάπη*- I aghápi / *Ο έρωτας*- O érotas
> Verb: *Αγαπάω*- Aghapáo = _I_ _love_ / *Ερωτεύομαι- *Erotévome =_ I fall in love_


 
A small correction for the Greek version 
έρωτας (noun): the state of being in love (not love)
ερωτεύομαι (verb) : being in love

For us being in love comes before loving someone (I'm saying this because I've been told that for Arabs its not like that)


----------



## halfminded

Estonian:

love (as noun): armastus
love (as verb): armastama


----------



## yasemin

other suggestions for turkish:
sevgi (which is the most common and the most general in meaning).
sevda (love for your partner or someone else, but in a desperate manner. "karasevda" is somewhat stronger).
tutkunluk (comes from "tutku" which literally means passion)
etc..


----------



## kats

Japanese:　noun   ai   (pronounced like English pronoun, I)
               verb    ai shiru


----------



## Setwale_Charm

kats said:


> Japanese:　noun ai (pronounced like English pronoun, I)
> verb ai shiru


 
 Does that mean to love or to make love?


----------



## kats

I am by no means fluent in Japanese, but from what I understand, the verb shiru is used a lot to turn nouns into verbs.  But on second thought, I think I made a mistake with the infinitive.  It's suru.  So, ai suru is the verb form.

Maybe someone else can correct me.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Yes, this verb is used in many verbial constructions. And the basic present form is "shimasu". But I think, as for the exact meaning of 'ai suru", it is better to address this question to the Japanese forums.


----------



## kats

Yes, forgive me for posting.  I've always been told "I love you" is "ai shiteimasu."  But to put it in the infinitive, I'm very shaky.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

oh no, no problem at all. Thank you for the contribution. It`s just me butting in with particularities. I should have gone to the Japanese section for that.


----------



## Nu971

1. "รัก" (Rak-_v_.) and "ความรัก" (Kwamrak-_n_) in Thai  
For example "ผมรักคุณ" (Pom Rak Khun) means "I love you" when man says to woman.
 "Pom" is "I" (for men) while "khun" means "you" (men and women)


----------



## Khebimue

Korean: 

사랑 (sarang) is the noun.
사랑하다 (sarang-hada) is the verb. 
사랑해 (sarang-heh) is...hm, I don't know the grammar word for this. it's "I love you" only we don't say "I" and "you" because it's taken for granted.
나는 너를 사랑한다 (na-neun nuh-leul sarang-handa) is I love you ... 

Wow, this is confusing! Well, there's more, as you can transform the ending almost endlessly, but here it is... hehe


----------



## linguist786

*Gujarati:* 

proper word: _prem_
but we also borrow the Hindi/Urdu words: _muhabbat_/_pyaar_

*Hindi/Urdu:*

_ishq/muhabbat/pyaar_

Those are the nouns by the way^^


----------



## Amynka

spakh said:


> Unfortunately 'sevi' is not as common as 'aşk' and not many people know the word.


 
*Sevi* or *sevgi*?  Or maybe *sevim?* Another one I know is: *sevda* (n. love) and *sevdalanmak* (to fall in love).  Yeah, Turkish is such a romantic language! Probably there are more words to say love/to love...that I don't know...


----------



## hungryplanets00

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
I'm interested in the word "love". Let's make a list of translations in other languages.

I am also interested in shades of meaning that certain translations may have in other languages. I know that the ancient Greeks had many terms for different kinds of love: are there any modern-day examples of this phenomenon?


----------



## Alxmrphi

in Italian it's (as you probably know) *amore* and the other Romance languages have similar words. the Icelandic word for love is *ást*.
_*Asa-*_ is the verbal root in Greenlandic for _love_, and is combined with other morphemes to make the popular (if you know your Greenlandic music ) expression "_Asavakit_" (I love you) but in different regions such as Inupiaq the -k- is a -g- so it's "_Asa_va*g*it" (in case you wanted to find songs entitled as such, which exist).


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

*1/ «Αγάπη»* (a'ɣapi _f._); Classical feminine noun «ἀγάπη» (ă'gāpē)-->init. _affection, erotic love_ later _love, brotherly love_, with unknown etymology. Verb «ἀγαπάω/ἀγαπῶ» (ăgă'pāō [uncontracted]/ăgă'pō [contracted]), in Modern Greek «αγαπάω/αγαπώ» (aɣa'pao [uncontracted]/aɣa'po [contracted]-->_to love_. 
*2/ «Στοργή»* (stor'ʝi _f._); Classical feminine noun «στοργὴ» (stŏr'gē)-->_love, affection (especially of parents to children)_, PIE base *sterg-, _to guard, care_ (cognate to Irish, _serc_, Welsh, _serch_). Verb «στέργω» ('stĕrgō)-->_to be fond of, love (the mutual love of parents and children or of king and his subjects)_. Although in Modern Greek, «στοργή» has retained its ancient meaning, with «στέργω» ('sterɣo) or folkish «στρέγω» ('streɣo) we mean _to condescend_.
*3/ «Έρωτας»* ('erotas _m._); Classical masculine noun «ἔρως» ('ĕrōs)-->init. _sexual passion, desire_ later _passionate love_ of unknown etymology. Verb «ἔραμαι» ('ĕrāmæ)-->_to love, desire_ (it has not survived in the modern language). Modern Greek «ερωτεύομαι» (ero'tevome)-->_to fall in love_.
*4/ «Φιλία»* (fi'lia _f._); Classical feminine noun «φιλία» (pʰĭ'līă)-->_affectionate regard, friendship_ of unknown origin. Verb «φιλέω/φιλῶ» (pʰĭ'lĕō [uncontracted]/pʰĭ'lō [contracted])-->_to treat affectionately or kindly_. In the modern language, «φιλώ» (fi'lo) means _to kiss_. «Φιλία» (fi'lia) in Modern Greek is solely the _friendship_. The prefix «φιλο-» (philo-) is productive of a great many compounds (i.e. philology, philosophy etc)


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian _любов_, Russian _любовь_, Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian(BCS) _ljubav_. They all derive from the (common Slavic) verb "to love", this verb has become poetic or archaic in Bulgarian and BCS and still regularly used in Russian.


----------



## hungryplanets00

Wow! Thanks for all the information. It is enlightening. 

It would be interesting to see Asian perspectives on love. If anyone who speaks Sino-Tibetan or Semitic languages is familiar with "love" in those languages, please add to this thread.


----------



## origumi

http://www.google.com/search?q=love+in+many+languages


----------



## hungryplanets00

Thanks, origumi. 

I should narrow the focus of my question. Does anyone here speak a language that displays subtle shades of love, as apmoy70 has indicated for Greek?


----------



## olaszinho

In Italian Love is l'amore, amor was used in literature and it's still used in a few fixed phrases.
Spanish: el amor;  Portuguese: o amor; Calatan = l'amor
French = l'amour
German = (die) Liebe
Hungarian = (a)szeretet/szerelem


----------



## hungryplanets00

It's interesting to see a difference between the poetic and normal registers in Italian. 

Does anyone know the difference between (a)szeretet/szerelem in Hungarian, per olaszinho's post?


----------



## ThomasK

There is a problem here, I am afraid, though the question is interesting: is charity a form of love to you ? In Dutch you could say it is: _naastenliefde_ (charity) vs. simple (?) _love_. I think that is only a beginning. 

Yet, do suggest different angles, maybe we can help. But I am afraid different languages refer to something as love whereas others don't; so how do we go on ?


----------



## francisgranada

I don't speak Dutch, but I think that _charity_ is generally a different thing. Even more, _naastenliefde_ is a compound word ....


hungryplanets00 said:


> ... Does anyone know the difference between (a)szeretet/szerelem in Hungarian, per olaszinho's post?


 
*szeretet* - love (in general)
*szerelem* - love (referring to people in love, e.g. a boy and a girl)


----------



## ThomasK

francisgranada said:


> I don't speak Dutch, but I think that _charity_ is generally a different thing. Even more, _naastenliefde_ is a compound word ....


 
Well, my point is: is there a definite concept like 'love' ?


----------



## francisgranada

It's hard to answer, but as we tipically _do have_ generic (or some "basic") words for love in different languages, I think there may be a concept ...

I only wanted to say that if we expand this thread to compound words with specific meanings, this can lead to an infinite number of combinations and expressions ... E.g. the Hungarian _hazaszeretet_ (something like patriotism, but not exactly, rather "the love for ones homeland") is also a form of love?...

By the way, I'm not against ....


----------



## ThomasK

You're right, but I think it will be inherent to this kind of fairly broad concept. Just look at the four variants Apmoy distinguished. I find the issue very challenging in general, but that would be more like an EHL kind of topic, I am afraid !


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog:   Love= Pag ibig    from root word "ibig"(want),(desire)/ other term, Pagmamahal- from root word "mahal" (something precious or significant to someone),  next is "Pagnanasa" related to Greek "Eros" and Hebrew word "Nasa".


----------



## elirlandes

The Irish word is "grá".


----------



## LilianaB

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
I am interested in the word _love_ or _to love_ in various languages, and where this word comes from in your language. Thank you.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hello, Liliana 

In Italian:

- to love: amare (from Latin "amàre")
- love: amore (Latin "amòr-em" from "amare")


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you, Anna. It is _meile_ in Lihtuanian or _mylet_i to love. We have been trying to establish the etymology in the etymology forum. It is _milosc_ - love in Polish or _kochac_, as a verb. It is_ lubov_ in Russian or_ lubit_ and it is _pszanie_ in Silesia, a Slavic or Polish dialect whtaever one considers it. _Pszac_ to love.


----------



## apmoy70

In Modern Greek, love is «αγάπη» (a'ɣapi, _f._) an ancient feminine word, «ἀγάπη» (ă'gāpē)--> _affection, caress_. The meaning of love is a later one, after Christian influence (the early Christian charity/love feasts held in remembrance of the Christ's Last Supper, were called «ἀγάπαι», ă'gāpæ, i.e. _loves_ [fem. pl. nominative]). The verb in ancient Greek was «ἀγαπάω/ἀγαπῶ» (ăgā'pāō [uncontracted]/ăgā'pō [contracted])--> _to greet with affection, caress_, while in the modern language is «αγαπάω/αγαπώ» (aɣa'pao [uncontracted]/aɣa'po [contracted])--> _to love (motherly/brotherly love)_. Its etymology is obscure. Some philologists see a connection with the pre-Classical Doric noun «ἄγα» ('āgă, _f._), Aeolic «ἄγη» ('āgē)--> _astonishment, high desire_; perhaps from PIE base *meg-, _great_.


----------



## Fericire

In Portuguese:

- to love: amar (from Latin "amare")
- love: amor (from Latin "amor")


----------



## francisgranada

In Spanish:

- to love: *amar *(from Latin "amare")
- love: *amor *(from Latin "amor")


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis 

And how do you say "to love" and "love" in Hungarian?


----------



## LilianaB

I think szeretem and szeretlek. The first one might be to like, the second one to love. Please correct me. Sz is pronounced as s I think.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Anja 

(I want to look up also for the etymology, but I don't have my  dictionary here with me)

Hungarian:

*szeretni *- to love
*szeretet -* love (generally)
*szerelem -* love (among persons in love)


----------



## francisgranada

Slovak:

*milovať *- to love
*ľúbiť *- to love
*láska *- love 

(_milovať _and _ľúbiť _are synonyms, though milovať is a bit "stronger")


----------



## Anja.Ann

Thank you very much, Francis!  

May I ask you what "generally" refers to? 

szeretni - to love - amare (verb) 
szeretet - love - [l'amare ?]
szerelem - love - amore (among persons in love)   

Grazie mille!


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> Thank you very much, Francis!



Ma figurati  

 szeretet - love - amore, affetto in all senses: among people, people and God, parents and children, etc ...

szerelem - love - amore: among persons that are in love, e.g. Romeo and Juliet    

(szerelem normally supposes also the existence of szeretet, of course ...)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Great information, Francis!  Grazie mille!


----------



## francisgranada

P.S. There are also other terms, of course, e.g.:

Italian: volere bene (to love) 
Spanish: querer (to love, to want)
Slovak: mať rád (to love, to like)
Hungarian: kedvelni (to like, to love), imádni (to love, to adore)

(the English translations are only approximative)


----------



## mataripis

In Tagalog , love has few forms/words. 1.) Mahal (precious one)   2.) irog(an archaic word meaning dear one)   3.) Sinta (no one else but you) 4.) Pag ibig (common form with root word "Ibig" meaning "want")


----------



## bibax

Czech:

love: *láska*, from the Slavic verb laskati (Rus. ласкать) = to caress;

to love: *milovati* (mil-ova-ti), etymology of the root *mil-* has been already discussed;

The noun *milost* now means _mercy, grace._


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch : _*liefde*_, love --- but there is a link between *vrij*, free, and love, as appears from Dutch _vrijen_, to be together in love, to hug and maybe more.

Some people have suggested a link between *amare *and *ama*, soul, but it is supposed to be folk etymology. 

I thought I had heard some etymological explanation of Slavic love (*mil*), but I have not found it here, Bibax.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Swedish: _kärlek - kär_ = from French cher/Latin carus and _lek_ = an old Swedish word meaning, move, play, jump; quality - a dear quality/play.
_Älska _- from an old Scandinavian word that from the beginning meant to breed or nurture, that later have come to mean to love.


----------



## bibax

For etymology of Slavic *mil-* see _"Etymology of root mil- in Slavic and Baltic languages"_ in Etymology and History of languages Forum (however the etymology is not clear at all).


> Älska - from an old Scandinavian word that from the beginning meant to breed or nurture, that later have come to mean to love.


Interestingly, Slavic *laska* (laskati = to caress) and Scandinavian *älska* look very similar. Similarly like German *Arbeit* and Slavic *robota* (with nearly the same meaning).


----------



## Encolpius

Hello Liliana, I must disappoint you. In *Hungarian *etymology is not as easy as in Romance or Slavic languages...the etymology of the vast majority of Hungarian words is unknown...the Hungarian word *szerelem *[love] is however a very ancient word, first noticed in 1131. It must be a derivative, relation with the Hungarian word *szer*, now it means implement mostly with many other meanings...but originally (I haven't known) *szer *meant federation, union, league...so it might have been related to associate, unite, join...and from this noun the verb *szeret *[1198] (to love) originated...but briefly I'd say it's all rather a guess...


----------



## ancalimon

Turkish:  sevgi (love), sev (to love)

It used to be säv, sew.

It's related with other words like sevinç (joy, delight, pleasure, elation).

In my opinion, it's also related with words like saygı (respect, regard, homage), sayga~sawga (commemorate, to make a lasting symbol of something)


----------



## englishnoob

In the book of Loan Words in Indonesian and Malay word love note as a word derived from Sanskrit. cintā in Sanskrit is a noun that refers to a ' mind '(Pikiran), ' anxiety' (Kecemasan), ' caring' (Kepedulian), ' considerations '(Pertimbangan) will be something/of something.

Similar meanings we can find in (Kamus Besar Bahasa Indonesia Pusat Bahasa) "The Dictionary of The Language Center of The Indonesian Language". There the word "Cinta" and "Sayang" (Love) is listed as an adjective with the description as follows:
﻿

1. love; too lovely: my people – to us all; – to fellow beings; 
2. Kasih sekali (love once/Give once); terpikat (Enamored/attracted/captivated) (antara laki-laki dan perempuan "Between men and women"): sebenarnya dia tidak – kepada lelaki itu, tetapi hanya menginginkan hartanya; (actually he's not – to that men, but only wanted his money); 
3. Eager; hoping all; misses: the more oppressed the more feels how his/her for/will – (The) independence (ingin sekali; berharap sekali; rindu: makin ditindas makin terasa betapa –nya akan kemerdekaan); 
4. k.l susah hati "upset" ("Khawatir" worry); artist profile: No longer unspeakable his/her - abandoned by his/her father (Tiada terperikan lagi –nya ditinggalkan ayahnya itu); 
The Strange KBBI is, the word love is just listed as an adjective.

Besides the fact that etymologically the word love itself actually rank nouns (Nomina), in the use of the word love in daily life is also very often used as an abstract noun ("Nomina" source explain the meaning : http://m.artikata.com/arti-342347-nomina.html). 

For example; can we encounter in the sentence "Kuberikan cintaku ini hanya kepadamu seorang." ("I Give my love only into one person or Given love of mine only into one person."), In the phrase of love serves as a noun. Cases of this sort makes me think so: looks like not basing the definition of KBBI dilemma of love on the reality that there is among the speakers. Connection of the expression of love that is owned by Indonesia's language and vocabulary of Sanskrit language also can be traced from the resemblance of the metaphorical phrase derived from the word love in both languages. If the language of Indonesia got the phrase "falls in love" (Jatuh cinta), which marks the State ' sober '-like flavors and, often, ' hopelessly-because-of romance '; There is an expression in Sanskrit cintāpara, which means ' drifting ' in mind. Alternative origins for the word ' love ' performed by another Alif Danya Kadir, Aka Remy Silado, in his book entitled 9 out of 10 said the Indonesian Language Is foreign. In the article titled "Spain left a Rope of love". 

It was said that the first modern school use the Malay language and the Latin script began in the eastern part of Indonesia, namely in Ambon in 1563 and then began spreading to Manado. Words of love then emerged as one of the examples of loan words from languages of Spain who has been through the process of acculturation with the local culture so that experiencing a shift in meaning. In Spain the word love means ' Ribbon ', where the Ribbon itself is derived from the Portuguese word ' fita '.  

There are two words in Indonesian language of description "love" As "Sayang" and "Cinta".
(Citation: source link Number 1)
"The differences Sayang and Cinta are basically very thin and so many people find it difficult to get what exactly is the difference of these two words".

The affection is to always love the feeling of an object, such as loving parents, fellow humans or the environment. 

This affection will prevent us to destroy the object in question, we are not likely to destroy or hurt our parents as well as the environment around us. 

the love is feeling that can not be expressed in words, but so real. 
So someone who is feeling the love will be able to cry, smile, sad, feeling chaotic or worries.

Love synonymous with the word love or affection for the influence of habit in eastern Indonesia which inaugurated a binding engagement with the 'bond/knot' made of 'love'. 
What is meant by 'love' there is a ribbon made of red cloth which is a symbol of the blood. 

The inauguration of this engagement is also called the 'tie of love', and if the engagement is broken it will be called 'broken of love'.

During its development, the second expression is transformed into shorter: bond/knot and out of love. 
So, now we have understood that the knot and dropped in the second expression comes not without reason.

Etymology is the study's guess, said by experts. An expert etymology only able to make a claim that he had found the source or origin that may-be, not sure. 

Likewise, clearly not a science-etymological origins guess. 
Guess who made an emphatic no basis or evidence is strong and can be checked. 

In etymology, we treat the word as a living thing, which had a way of life.

Translation of the origin of the word "Love" ("Sayang", "Cinta") that made then could be considered as a story, or biography, of the word. 

Hopefully, by knowing the way of life, we become able to use the word love with love.

PS: Forgive me if I have "a"/"doing something"  wrong onto some of my translation in English, because I am still a beginner/newbie learner in English language. 

Best regards,
Englishnoob

Citation or sources: 
1. http://www.internet.web.id/2013/03/perbedaan-sayang-dan-cinta.html?
2. http://bahasa.kemdiknas.go.id/kbbiindex.php
3. 
http://m.artikata.com/arti-342347-nomina.html


----------



## Lulley

Jaceel or jacayl in somali


----------

